# 'Most visited' threads



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

It was really getting too much - but just to deal with it like a CvC I think is overreacting. As schmidt says: it's a recent fashion that would have died anyway again. 

And it's right - it's a section about where have you been and what experiences you made, and these threads fit in there as well. If they are boring or not... is another thing. But if they get too many and too boring it will regulate itself and die out.... without any mod-interaction, experience showed it.

Only my humble opinion, sorry :cheers:


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Jhaelnis said:


> In my opinion, this section should have been an avenue for travel enthusiasts to share their travel experiences and self-made photos and for people interested in traveling to other places to seek advices from a wide and diverse audience. Personally, I think those "most visited" polls were crap and served no purpose at all. You tell everyone where you've been and what happens? Nothing. There's no discussion and no exchange of ideas. It seems that people are just responding for the sake of doing so. I think a better place for such threads would be a travel statistics/tourism website :yes:


Exactly... I have spend hours posting hundreds of my travel photos / experiences of places like Cuba, Cambodia and Dubai only for the threads to drop like stones and get swallowed up by this sort of inane bullshit.

This section should be for people to seek advice before a trip, post travel information about their town / city, or to recount pictures and information about places they have visited.

These polls are a waste of bandwidth: they prove nothing... the sample group is completely unrepresentative and who cares what the eventual poll result is anyway?

Please guys, be inventive... Perhaps write a travel guide to your town or city? Post snaps from your last trip with a bit of commentary... But please god stop spamming this section as its the people who start these bullshit threads who are wrecking it for the people seriously interested in travelling.


----------



## Nutterbug (Feb 3, 2005)

Tubeman said:


> These polls are a waste of bandwidth: they prove nothing... the sample group is completely unrepresentative and who cares what the eventual poll result is anyway?


They let us get to know a little more about each other. Is that a bad thing?


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

I understand people who consider these threads were polluting this forum, but sincerly, they were totally harmless, and actually, they were very informative.

When I started the thread about the most visited cities in France, I was very interested to know the results. Indeed, it was an opportunity to know which French cities outside Paris are the most known, something which is rarely talked about. This is something I had no real idea about, and I'm really happy I had the time to do it before it's been decided to ban them. Unfortunately, only 39 people have answered which isn't very significative, but at least I've got that opportunity.

Frankly, I believe these threads aren't more wrong than the "guess the city" threads. Indeed, their number can be irritating, but they certainly not incite to flaming or trolling.

I think a good solution could be to create a subforum so that they don't annoy those who aren't interested while others can still get their information out of them. What do you think ?


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

Hmm, will the "Top 10" threads be the next fad? :hahano:


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

Tubeman said:


> These polls ....: t*hey prove nothing... the sample group is completely unrepresentative *and who cares what the eventual poll result is anyway?
> .


My thought exactly when I saw all these posts. All they show is what cities or countries are most visited by SSC members which like you said is an unrepresentative sample and in any case there are official statistics as to which cities and countries in the world are the most visited. However, if people start these polls to see which countries/cities are most visited specifically by SCC forumers and are interested in such results, I guess they have their place.


----------



## Zwanderlust (Apr 7, 2005)

Jhaelnis said:


> Hmm, will the "Top 10" threads be the next fad? :hahano:


*It's already been a fad for quite sometime, and the mother of them all is this megathread: www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=144331, which has taken on a life of it's own...*


----------



## Nutterbug (Feb 3, 2005)

What's more, there probably wouldn't have been so many of these threads, had the polls allowed more than 15 options.


----------

